
ID4me: A public, open, federated digital identity service - based2
https://id4me.org/about
======
based2
[https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Login-mit-ID4me-
Deze...](https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Login-mit-ID4me-Dezentrales-
Single-Sign-on-kommt-4137771.html)

